# Imposer un ordre chronologique des photos dans un album



## Washington (24 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Lors de la création d'un album photo sur mon PC... (Oui... je sais, c'est pas bien!  ) les photos sont dans l'ordre que j'ai souhaité pour respecter une chronologie.

Après transfert sur l'iPad via iTunes, les photos ne sont plus dans l'ordre chronologique souhaité... L'ordre appliqué par l'iPad se fait à partir de l'horodatage de la prise de vue.

Existe t'il un moyen d'imposer un ordre chronologique à l'iPad et si oui, comment.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Cedo0263 (24 Juillet 2010)

Salut,

Tu veux les classer chronologiquement mais pas en fonction de l'heure de la prise de vue EXIF ? J'en déduit que l'heure du ou des appareils utilisés n'était pas juste. 

Voilà ce que je fais quand j'ai importé des photos d'amis qui ne savent pas régler la date et l'heure de leur appareil photo: Je fais un "batch édit" des photos concernées. Dans iPhoto la fonction s'appelle "Batch change -> date/time" Je corrige seulement approximativement pour quelle soit dans l'ordre voulu.

Je suis sûr que même sous Windows il doit y avoir moyen de faire ça ! 

Ça ne répond pas à ta question d'imposer un ordre à l'iPad mais j'espère que ça solutionne ton problème.


----------



## Washington (25 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour Cedo0263,

Merci pour l'info. Mes appareils photos sont bien à l'heure et à la bonne date. J'utilise Picasa pour le traitement rapide de mes photos et, à ma connaissance, cette fonction de modification des données EXIF n'est pas disponible! Je vais voir ça avec d'autres logiciels comme Adobe LightRoom...

En fait, je m'aperçois que je me suis incomplètement exprimé dans mon précédent post: Existe t'il un logiciel disponible sur iTunes qui me permettrait d'imposer un ordre des photos dans un album indépendamment des informations EXIF ? Ou mieux... iPhoto pour PC... Oups! Parjure  je ne le ferai plus...

Te souhaitant une bonne journée.


----------



## Dagui (26 Juillet 2010)

Et si on prenait ton problème autrement ? Si tu faisais correspondre l'ordre chronologique à l'ordre alpha-numérique du nom de tes photos ? Comme ça elle serait (peut-être) affichées dans l'odre alpha-numérique sur ton iPad, et dans Picasa. Pour la partie Picasa, ça fait très longtemps que je ne l'ai pas utilisé, donc je ne m'avancerai pas.

En fait, au niveau de la synchro iTunes, tu te servira du transfert par dossier, et non via un logiciel (iPhoto, Picasa, LigthRoom...). Et du même coup l'affichage devrait se faire automatiquement par ordre alphabétique.
Si tu as beaucoup de fichiers, essaye de te trouver un équivalent à Automator, pour renommer en masse tes fichiers en 2 secondes, plutôt qu'à la main. Tu ajoutes 001 etc. devant le nom de tes photos et le tour est joué.

En espérant que ça t'avance. 

Cdt.


----------



## Cedo0263 (2 Août 2010)

Washington a dit:


> Existe t'il un logiciel disponible sur iTunes qui me permettrait d'imposer un ordre des photos dans un album indépendamment des informations EXIF ? Ou mieux... iPhoto pour PC...



Donc une application sur l'App Store qui remplacerai le duo: iTunes/Photo Album si j'ai bien compris ? As-tu déjà essayé ça: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/web-albums-for-ipad-a-picasa/id364824944?mt=8 ?

A voir ça permet d'accéder à tes Albums Picasa en ligne et apparemment il y'a une option pour mettre toutes tes photos en cache (donc disponible hors ligne) sur l'iPad.

Bonne soirée,
C.


----------

